# Can evap lines have colour and get darker?



## Kiki1993

Just a bit confused so the last two days I got very VERY faint (not even sure type lines) in the 10 minute frame. Then looking back 20 minutes later notice wow they’re pink and easier to see. And then they stay that colour. 
so I’ve taken 6 tests in total and all of them I question the lines in the ten minute frame, defo couldn’t pick up what I think I could see in that time on camera but then got these after. Seem to be getting darker too? The lines stop darkening after 20 minutes. Would you say these are likely evaps?


----------



## Kiki1993

The one not broken apart was 3 minutes after, the one where I’ve broken it apart is maybe 11 minutes after and then the one in original post is after about 20 minutes (9dpo one)


----------



## Bevziibubble

It looks positive. Good luck! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

The 9dpo one looks darker so I would say that is a BFP with progression. Good luck.


----------



## Classic Girl

I can definitely see it in the first pic you posted and they have color. Don’t think they’re evaps.


----------



## JessaBear36

I also don't think evaps. good luck


----------



## CC94

Looking at those first pics I don’t think that’s an evap either, good luck :flow:


----------



## Kiki1993

I decided to try clear blue instead of first response but I don’t know if I see a line. Might wait a few days and test again


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'd say ure 9dpo Frer is a BFP hon. 
Good luck


----------



## Korin

Newest tests look neg have you tested again or get your period??


----------

